# Float Plans



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I have gone here http://www.floatplancentral.org/and filled out the PDF Float Plan (Can't save it though). I then printed out 20 copies. I pen in passenger info or departure port etc. and give to wife, or someone who cares :banghead. 

At the bottom of the plan is a website address, that whoever has your Float Plan, can start the SAR process if you are overdue.


----------

